# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Как получить бесплатное обновление до WINDOWS 10?

## DEL

У вас есть два варианта:

1. 1. Купить новое устройство с Windows 10 или Windows 8.1 (в последнем случае систему можно будет бесплатно обновить до Windows 10).1

2. Бесплатно обновить Windows 7 или Windows 8/8.1 на уже приобретенном компьютере.1

Не каждое устройство будет поддерживать все возможности Windows 10. Перед покупкой уточните это у производителя. Подробнее о требованиях к обновлению можно узнать ниже, а также ознакомиться с ними на странице технических характеристик Windows 10.

----------

